# 3D Illustration



## dnavarrojr (Jan 29, 2011)

I started learning 3D illustration and animation a couple years ago and I've had a blast with it.

I started with a cheap 3D program called "Cool 3D", then graduated to Cinema 4D last year when I took some classes at a local college (couldn't afford it without the student discount).

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 7, 2011)

Animated logo I did for a client yesterday:

ACEITE DE LA SANTA UNCION on Vimeo


----------



## Gabbana (Jan 2, 2012)

The first one looks real ...good job


----------



## Beast95 (Jan 21, 2012)

I like #1 and #4 a lot.... #4 is actually amazing, it looks like you worked really hard on it


----------



## Bossy (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree, #4 is fantastic


----------



## Eburk22 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow these are really awesome !!!


----------

